# Nice ride



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Perfect weather today for a nice ride on the Harley. I rode underneath the Dames Point bridge to check out a fishing spot, then took a pic of the bridge. I took a couple more pics of the bike before heading home across the bridge.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been forever since I last rode. Sort of brings back memories of how good it felt.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice bridge. Where does it go? The island?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Nice bridge. Where does it go? The island?


It's part of I-295 that circles Jacksonville, on the east side not far from the Atlantic Ocean. Off the north side of the bridge is a two lane road that heads north to Fernandina Beach. It's a very scenic drive or ride and crosses several smaller bridges. There are also quite a few historical places along the way including a southern plantation beside a river to include slave houses. Also there's a car ferry that crosses the St John's river to Mayport and back. You can drive on the beach at one of the parks also, as well as parts of Amelia Island.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Cool bridge and awesome ride dude!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Brings back memories of my sportster hugger.It was little but when I dropped it I could pick it up myself.Ain't rode in years but I keep my motorcycle endorsement.Nice pics,Dawg!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> It's part of I-295 that circles Jacksonville, on the east side not far from the Atlantic Ocean. Off the north side of the bridge is a two lane road that heads north to Fernandina Beach. It's a very scenic drive or ride and crosses several smaller bridges. There are also quite a few historical places along the way including a southern plantation beside a river to include slave houses. Also there's a car ferry that crosses the St John's river to Mayport and back. You can drive on the beach at one of the parks also, as well as parts of Amelia Island.


That sounds really nice. The only real plantation I ever saw was in Williamsburg Va.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice pictures!


----------



## BikerChick (Jul 13, 2012)

Ugh! I really should have my husband arrested for stealing my Harley.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I recently added a tank and fender bib. Also changed out the sissy bar.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Love the new leather work!Good choice!


----------



## gimpy (Oct 6, 2016)

Almost completely blacked out, then add ape hangers? Drooling.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Actually the apes came first and were 16 inches. Then I went to 18 inch apes, much better for my back. Most bikes I've owned, I've added apes. I got tired of polishing and shining chrome on my previous bikes and that's why I went flat black, there's not much chrome left on it. I had a lot of it powder coated and did some painting myself with an artist brush. 
I got rid of the stock Harley wheels and put on mag wheels from RC Engineering. The rocker covers are Performance Machine. As a matter of fact there's not much stock crap left on it lol. $$$$


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That makes it your bike and very unique!The way it's suppose to be.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I like the late 60's, early 70's retro look. Besides all you see nowadays are baggers and crotch rockets. Been there done that and they all look pretty much the same.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Your bike is gorgeous!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice bike!.....


----------

